# Weirdest bcm4400 problem

## jjares

Hi,

I am having a really strange problem with the bcm4400 network adapter driver. I recently bought an msi mother that comes with a bcm4400 network adapter onboard. I booted from the livecd 1.4rc3 and everything works fine (the adapter is detected and configured via dhcp). I installed gentoo-sources and later xfs-sources with the driver and load it at boot time but the network adapter won't work. I can bring it up and assign an ip address by hand, but it won't ping any of the other machines that are online (it can ping itself). Needless to say, I can't bring the adapter up via dhcp. I tried to use /proc/config to build the new kernel (xfs) and use acpi=off in the command line, like the livecd does, but I am lost on what to do next.

Anyone knows what to try?

(btw, I am using grub and an nvidia gforce4 mx440, that maybe bothering?)

Thanks

Julian

----------

## dma

There is a new version 1.0.3 of the bcom4400 driver but it is in beta testing and only some people (like me) have it.  I obtained it by contacting the author directly.  I could send it to you if you want.

It fixes carrier errors and other stuff.  I still have some latency issues though and it sometimes seems jittery.

I have saved the beta version of the driver at this location.  Please keep in mind that this is a beta driver.

Also, you might want to get ethtool:

```

*  sys-apps/ethtool

      Latest version available: 1.7

      Latest version installed: 1.7

      Size of downloaded files: 70 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/gkernel/

      Description: Utility for examining and tuning your ethernet-based network interface

```

It lets you set all sorts of neat stuff.  tcpdump is also essential for easy network debugging.

----------

## jjares

Thanks a lot for the beta driver (I was actually trying to find it, since I've read somewhere that 1.0.1 wasn't the newest). Anyway, I fixed the problem. It seems my machine has an issue when Local APIC is active in the General Processor settings. I installed another network adopter and it didn't work either (an RTL8139 based). I unchecked Local APIC from my processor settings, and both network adapters started working.

----------

